# London Parks Ride - Wednesday evening, June 17th



## Landslide (14 Jun 2009)

Based on an original concept by CC's very own dellzeqq, this Wednesday will see the *Sarf Loondump Noodle Kru *(© tdr1nka) along with a couple of *Northern Monkeys *set out on the "Parks" ride, an informal meander through some of London's greener spaces. 

Along with a bit of help from TfL's bike maps, I came up with this route as a possiblity, though those members of the group with more local knowledge may wish to suggest alterations...

Ignore the bits at the beginning and end (I put them in to allow for a worky piss-up and a hotel in Russel Square) - *we'll meet at the southern end of Blackfriars Bridge 6.45pm for a 7pm roll-out*, with an option to end up in Angel for a cheap veggie curry. Or beer. Or both.


Fancy joining us?


----------



## Radius (14 Jun 2009)

C'mon you lot, you know you wanna. I should get the fixie crew on this as they all eat and drink loads, but I think I shall keep the forums separate....wouldn't want any fights


----------



## tdr1nka (14 Jun 2009)

Radius said:


> C'mon you lot, you know you wanna. I should get the fixie crew on this as they all eat and drink loads, but I think I shall keep the forums separate....wouldn't want any fights



Shut it propeller wheels!


----------



## Radius (14 Jun 2009)

Right back geri-atcha


----------



## tdr1nka (14 Jun 2009)

RAOFLMFAO!!

Points!


----------



## Tynan (14 Jun 2009)

I fancies that

Count me in barring the boss's veto

spec a finish and beer at Angel

edit, boss has given the nod


----------



## redjedi (15 Jun 2009)

I could be up for this. 

I hope that the rain that's forecast will have past by then.


----------



## Landslide (15 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> I hope that the rain that's forecast will have past by then.



Oh balls. Wednesday was looking lovely when I first posted this thread.


----------



## tdr1nka (15 Jun 2009)

Long range forcasts for Wednesday look OK in London.
Cloudy and around 20% chance of rain.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jun 2009)

Can't make this ride sorry. I don't like riding through Hyde Park and x ing the Serpentine Bridge - the roads are 'cobblers' there. (Alright if you have a 'clarty hack' or representation thereof )

At the Lancaster Gate exit the one way system sends you left, so hang a right at Lancaster Gate, bear left onto the roundabout taking the second exit into Sussex Gardens. The third set of lights is Edgware Road. Follow the road ahead and the second set of lights will be the junction with Marylebone Road. Inbound (going your way) traffic stops before the outbound stuff. Watch out!

Nice run along to Baker Street and a left after Tussauds into Regents Park, and tiny leg burner to the Inner Circle - lovely. (There is some sort of function on in the park at the mo')

The other bit is the traverse across HPC. After Constitution Hill, hit the traffic/cycle light crossings and do the spin through Wellington Arch, cycle crossing on the other side will see you into / out of Hyde Park. Not worth playing with the traffic around there if it can be helped.


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Jun 2009)

Would love to but am off to the cinema to see Terminator 4! 

I'll be back!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jun 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Would love to but am off to the cinema to see Terminator 4!
> 
> I'll be back!



Go cycling Davy! Buy the film on DVD - then you can pause it at those 'walnut moments' and not miss the action...
You must sit at the end of the aisle, non? 
Do they still sell Kia-Ora at the cinema, and those little squares of vanilla with a stubby cone? It's been a while since the Charge of the Light Brigade.


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Jun 2009)

hahaha! I cant wait that long! I must go see!

Oh no, middle top row! You know us youngsters and the back rows.... the walnut break can wait, all due to knowing that I have a WC available in under 1 min if need be! 

Kia-ora! lol! Nacho's now! Anything noisy bascially! It seems soo!! haha!

Back OT, good luck everyone who goes, but take the water proofs!


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Jun 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Back OT, good luck everyone who goes, but take the water proofs!



Still no big rain forecast for Wed except, erm... possible light rain around 9pm.


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Jun 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Still no big rain forecast for Wed except, erm... possible light rain around 9pm.



Makes those fast down hills fun!


----------



## Landslide (16 Jun 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Makes those fast down hills fun!



You Londoners have some funny definitions of "hill".


----------



## redjedi (16 Jun 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Still no big rain forecast for Wed except, erm... possible light rain around 9pm.



BBC is showing the rain belt parting before it gets to London so it could be a dry but cloudy day.



> You Londoners have some funny definitions of "hill".



 If you can roll down it, it's a hill. If you get above 20mph it's a mountain


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jun 2009)

Hill is what dogs in Kensington Gardens do when called by their mistresses...


----------



## DJ (16 Jun 2009)

Can't make it this week (my babe is working) late so I am Babber sitting, nor next week I will be working late, however if this is a regular thing then I will defo be along possibly the following week. 

Maybe we could go bird watching in Richmond park, listen for the dusk chorus and share bling with all the "pro's" in that area!!


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jun 2009)

Count me out fellas. Too much traffic about at this time of night for my liking.


----------



## redjedi (17 Jun 2009)

Looks as if we may get lucky with the weather tonight.

I'm just trying to work out a route to Blackfriars bridge from work. I put the 2 points into Bikehike and got this route (after I had moved it off the A40)

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=10016 

Is there a better way to get there. I haven't done much cycling in central London. Only ever done it in the early morning or late at night.

also is there somewhere to get a coffee near the bridge. I'll be going straight from work at 5.30 so I'll be there early, probably about 6.15pm.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jun 2009)

5:30. Half day then?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jun 2009)

I would get into Hyde Park Luke, and follow the bike route through the middle / perimeter road etc, it's a pleasant relaxing ride with some nice 'scenery' if the sun's out - don't sod about in Park Lane. When you arrive at the bottom of South Carriage Drive? Road? through the gate there and the FNRttC Arch is opposite you. All the ped. crossings have a bike 'lane' too so it will be safe enough to get into Constitution Hill etc...


----------



## redjedi (17 Jun 2009)

Aperitif said:


> 5:30. Half day then?



Some of us need our beauty sleep. Unfortunately I still don't get enough 




> I would get into Hyde Park Luke, and follow the bike route through the middle / perimeter road etc, it's a pleasant relaxing ride with some nice 'scenery' if the sun's out - don't sod about in Park Lane. When you arrive at the bottom of South Carriage Drive? Road? through the gate there and the FNRttC Arch is opposite you. All the ped. crossings have a bike 'lane' too so it will be safe enough to get into Constitution Hill etc...



I thought about going through Hyde park, so now I shall.

Forcast is for clouds though, so the local wildlife will probably be taking shelter somewhere.


----------



## Radius (17 Jun 2009)

Afraid I wont be able to make it tonight guys, but we should organise another soon!


----------



## Tynan (17 Jun 2009)

eh?

is this still going ahead then?


----------



## Landslide (17 Jun 2009)

Aye, still on. It's just that propeller wheels is off to play polo. And he hasn't even got a horse!


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jun 2009)

I'm hoping for a 'relaxed' pace this evening, guys. I shall be on the Brommie, which doesn't exactly encourage a fast and commited style


----------



## Tynan (17 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> Aye, still on. It's just that propeller wheels is off to play polo. And he hasn't even got a horse!



I saw someone this morning at the lights at London Bridge heading North, white five spoked front wheel and a gold rear wheel, fixed, is that someone that posts on here? I dimly recall someone posting about th elast CM mentioning their bike was like that ...


----------



## redjedi (17 Jun 2009)

If it look like this 







Then it was Radius. No gold rear wheel unless he's pimped it.


----------



## Tynan (17 Jun 2009)

I've met Radius, not him I think, really scruffy herbert, dark hair

and defo not those handlebars, dear god


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Jun 2009)

What time & where again?
Only just got in, lovely headwind today.


----------



## Landslide (17 Jun 2009)

6.45pm, usual spot! Bring your navigational skills!


----------



## redjedi (17 Jun 2009)

6.45 somewhere on the southside of the bridge.

I think that covers quite a large area.

I should have checked earlier as I leave in a few minutes. It someone has an official meet point and I don't find it you'll probably find me here

Corner of Stamford Street next to the grassy bit.

I have tdr1nka's numbers in case.


----------



## redjedi (17 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> 6.45pm, usual spot! Bring your navigational skills!



For those of us on the first south-london-mid-week ride, where is the usual spot ????


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Jun 2009)

South East side of Blackfriars Bridge.


----------



## Tynan (17 Jun 2009)

I suspect I'm first home, wafted home by a sterling tail wind, leaving te others eyeing up seconds in the as much as you can eat veggie curry house or smoking rollies outside

we were six, we wobbled around a few parks and did some appalling traffic down the strand? for the benefit of the out of towners

erm, trindka? Doctor, Landslide, chris? and the chap I chatted to on the train back from brighton fnrttc

all lovely people, I left a fiver for my £4 curry(s) and jumbo tiger beer, thank-you to whoever picked up the difference

decent food for £4 which means I can now take in my planned dinner of pork chops, potato and veg in for my lunch tomorrow


----------



## redjedi (18 Jun 2009)

Well I've just got home. 

It took a little longer than expected due to not having a bike to ride home on.

After releasing Tynan from the triple lock security. I decided to lock mine back up with my stupid poxy useless little cable lock and The Dooctor locked his back up with a lock not much better.

We went and finished our beers and 10 mins later headed back to where our bikes should have been



Is that over the top 

NO!!!!!!



Now I don't have a bike and The Doctor is down a brand new Brompton.

I bet the bastards don't even know how good the bikes they nicked are!!!!

Now I'm going to drown my sorrows.


----------



## Radius (18 Jun 2009)

And play polo I did....great fun if not a little painful....and I just got back from styoodent duties (yes, really, at this time), so you should expect not to hear from me til this afternoon 
Hope you lot had a good time


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jun 2009)

Really sorry to hear about the bike theft!  
I'll keep an eye out for a celeste Bianchi with Liquigas transfers! Not sure which bike the Doctor had nicked....?

Grrrr @ the scum who did this deed 

Condolences,
SD


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jun 2009)

'Twas a Brompton M6R. About a month old...
Grrr.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jun 2009)

That's terrible news.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jun 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> 'Twas a Brompton M6R. About a month old...
> Grrr.




B*stards!


----------



## Tynan (18 Jun 2009)

ah shoot, that's horrid news on the bikes, really horrid

I get palpitations about locking mine on the street and that wasn't the best area but all six bikes with three locks looked fairly secure

I feel a bit guilty now as it was me going a bit early that broke that up into individual locks, and what a pisser for it to happen while you were yards away around the corner, I have to say the area felt rather rough in the few minutes it took me to get sorted and set off

Sooooory


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Jun 2009)

Oh my!! Really feeling for you two on your loss! I wont mutter on here the words thats just came out of my mouth re the **nts that did this!


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Jun 2009)

A rotten and thoroughly miserable end to what had been an otherwise fun evening.
I hope Doc & Redjedi are bearing up and didn't have too long a haul home.

A thousand curses upon those who stole the bikes and anyone who buys/rides them.


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2009)

Really sorry to hear that chaps,


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jun 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> A rotten and thoroughly miserable end to what had been an otherwise fun evening.
> I hope Doc & Redjedi are bearing up and *didn't have too long a haul home*.
> 
> A thousand curses upon those who stole the bikes and anyone who buys/rides them.



A mile walk to Kings Cross and a lift back from the station. Not too bad.

Sharia law for bike thieves, I reckon. At the very least.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jun 2009)

Yes - the people that buy them are marginally the bigger bastards - by about 0.00001%. I thought about this all the way in this morning - I'm on alert looking out onto Kentish Town Road - particularly for redjedi's distinctive bike - bike is ready, shoes are open for a quick getaway...just in case. So disturbing - for everyone - no matter what bike.


----------



## MacB (18 Jun 2009)

yeah, I like the idea of carrying a big lock and going round likely haunts, if spotted put your own lock on it then call the police.


----------



## Origamist (18 Jun 2009)

That's rotten luck, guys. My sympathies. 

I'd hardly ever lock up my Brompton - I'd always take it in the pub with me.


----------



## Will1985 (18 Jun 2009)

Sorry to hear that guys - redjedi will you still have a steed for the Dun Run?


----------



## redjedi (18 Jun 2009)

Well thanks to some kind souls on here and a work colleague I may be able to whip up a little something to get me by for my commutes, but I don't think I would want to do 120+ miles on it.

I can do the C2W scheme but I need to decide on a new bike and get the voucher ordered so would be cutting it fine for the Dun Run. 
Not sure I can afford another Bianchi as to replace mine like for like would set me back over a grand
I got mine at a discount price because it had flat bars and was in team colours so didn't sell. With the upgrades to drop bars and campy shifters it cast me about £550-£600. 
Although where I work we can spread the cost over 18 months.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## Will1985 (18 Jun 2009)

53 or 55?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jun 2009)

Get a new bike - take your time. If you want to do the Dunwich Dynamo you can use my Look (with the triple and the Campagnolo) if it fits...and IF I decide I fancy doing it after the FNRttC and return jamboree, then I cna pootle along on my Veneto. Just a thought.(But don't lose it - there's a good chap )


----------



## redjedi (18 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> 53 or 55?



55 but was a little too small for me, although I had just got it set up nicely.


----------



## Will1985 (18 Jun 2009)

Ok. I was going to offer my 53 and for me to ride fixed, but that would be too small for you.


----------



## redjedi (18 Jun 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Get a new bike - take your time. If you want to do the Dunwich Dynamo you can use my Look (with the triple and the Campagnolo) if it fits...and IF I decide I fancy doing it after the FNRttC and return jamboree, then I cna pootle along on my Veneto. Just a thought.(But don't lose it - there's a good chap )



That would be very kind of you. Your Look is a very nice (and expensive) bike though, what about your blue "commuter" or is that the Veneto?

But I wouldn't lose it, it would be chained to my person until it was back in your posession. I better not go for a swim


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jun 2009)

Well - I guess the "What new bike" thread will be along shortly Redjedi 
I know it's rotten luck  The C2W scheme will at least mean you can have a nice bike again pretty soon, for minimul outlay up-front!

Had a look on Today's Gumtree listings sniffing out the celeste beast but no sign of it!

SD


----------



## Tynan (18 Jun 2009)

I'll need someone else to ride back with now ffs

two weeks to go redjedi, get bloody busy, with 18 months to pay, budget becomes less of an object, treat yourself


----------



## Radius (18 Jun 2009)

Argh just read the stolen bike news! Awful! Tempted to go up to Brick Lane on Sunday and see if it's selling there, although it might be a bit distinctive for that...
(and excuse my drunken message from the early hours )


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> That would be very kind of you. Your Look is a very nice (and expensive) bike though, what about your blue "commuter" or is that the Veneto?
> 
> But I wouldn't lose it, it would be chained to my person until it was back in your posession. I better not go for a swim



Now why would I want to cock up adjust the bike I use every day, just so you can ride it with Marathon+ treacle treads on?
If it is flat to Dunwich then I might alternatively be able to sort you out my Colnago Super Plus to ride, but it has only got a 53 39 on the front. Maybe a bit 'small'... We'll sort something out I'm sure.
Anyway, I have just returned from a wander around Kentish Town and I can report no Bianchi in Cash Converters - but I did see "six youths, aged about 14 - 16, dressed in street 'rags', riding fair quality bikes, along the pavement - one of which had a Rolhoff hub..." Now I'm not making assumptions here but.


----------



## Tynan (18 Jun 2009)

yeah see that all the time, generally cocking about going up and down curbs on them too


----------



## redjedi (18 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Ok. I was going to offer my 53 and for me to ride fixed, but that would be too small for you.



Thanks for he thought anyway, much appreciated.



> Well - I guess the "*What new bike*" thread will be along shortly Redjedi
> I know it's rotten luck  The C2W scheme will at least mean you can have a nice bike again pretty soon, for minimul outlay up-front!
> 
> Had a look on Today's Gumtree listings sniffing out the celeste beast but no sign of it!
> ...


 I've been generally ignoring them recently _**runs and starts giving advice to anyone who'll listen**_



> Now why would I want to cock up adjust the bike I use every day, just so you can ride it with Marathon+ treacle treads on?
> If it is flat to Dunwich then I might alternatively be able to sort you out my Colnago Super Plus to ride, but it has only got a 53 39 on the front. Maybe a bit 'small'... We'll sort something out I'm sure.
> Anyway, I have just returned from a wander around Kentish Town and I can report no Bianchi in Cash Converters - but I did see "six youths, aged about 14 - 16, dressed in street 'rags', riding fair quality bikes, along the pavement - one of which had a Rolhoff hub..." Now I'm not making assumptions here but.


If your serious about lending me a bike, I'll happily take whatever's on offer 

I've emailed most of the Cashconverters in the London area, and I'm checking Gumtree, Loot and Ebay every couple of hours.

I won't be holding my breath though.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jun 2009)

I might use the bike this Saturday night Sunday morning for an encounter with psyched up Druids and MacB - around about Stonedhenge. After that, I think I am taking holiday prior to the FNRttC (most important to cyc oneself up for that) -which may provide a window for 'bikefit'. Maybe I should ride it to the Coach and Horses and you give me a 'crossie' back home?


----------



## DJ (19 Jun 2009)

S**T about the bikes what colour is the Brompton? 

I spend a fair bit of time on e-bay so if any of them pop up on there will inform ye!!!

I've seen your bike Redjedi it's quite distinctive so will keep an eye open.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Jun 2009)

Dunwich is very flat indeed. One 200 yard stretch on the small ring, and that's it


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jun 2009)

djtheglove said:


> S**T about the bikes *what colour is the Brompton*?
> 
> I spend a fair bit of time on e-bay so if any of them pop up on there will inform ye!!!
> 
> I've seen your bike Redjedi it's quite distinctive so will keep an eye open.



It's a black M6R - that's the 6-speed model with riser bars, rack and dynamo. It's also got a non-standard saddle on it.


----------



## MacB (19 Jun 2009)

User3143 said:


> Sad news about the bikes, I will keep a look out for anyone riding a Bianchi or Brompton, and then promptly flatten them with the truck that I'll be driving.



Lee, you've got better driving skills than that, you need to clip them off the bike, making sure it's undamaged, then you can reverse over them.


----------



## Tynan (19 Jun 2009)

and check that the rider is the thief and not a good faith buyer


----------



## MacB (19 Jun 2009)

Tynan said:


> and check that the rider is the thief and not a good faith buyer



yeah, right, the good faith buyer, coz there's a lot of genuine ones of those. If so many people didn't buy suspect stuff then the market wouldn't be there. It would be a shame if it was a genuine buyer but would still send the same warning message


----------



## Tynan (19 Jun 2009)

I sold a scooter on ebay and plenty on here seem to buy and sell bikes on ebay

I appreciate that no-one is actually going to kill anyone but the person that sold it moves it on very rapidly i suspect and ditto the next person, the one riding it will be several links down the chain and if not exactly innocent, isn't going to worry too much where it came from, the seller will assure them that it's legit, that's a long was from being a thief, or even receiver of stolen goods


----------



## DJ (20 Jun 2009)

I don't think there is any need for a debate on the morality of buying on e-bay it was a genuine offer to show sympathy and concern over the fact that two bikes where stolen, when on a ride when, everyone was meant to be enjoying themselves!!!


----------



## Tynan (20 Jun 2009)

indeed not, wasn't me going serious, and I thank you to remember I was the last person to set it pre-steal, I'm sympathetic


----------



## tdr1nka (21 Jun 2009)

I went to Tescos on the Old Kent Road today and while I was locking my bike up a young guy with a nice bike was cursing as he'd forgotten his lock.
I could then see he was trying to wedge his bike among the others to make it look like it was locked to a stand.

On seeing this and remembering that empty, low & chilly feeling that came over us all when we saw TheDoctor & Redjedi's bikes had been stolen, I offered to lock his bike with mine. He jumped at the chance and after shopping we both sat chatting and had a drink and a snack before going our seperate ways.


----------



## DJ (21 Jun 2009)

That's weird I was at the very same Tescos yesterday and some guy came up to us and said if you see someone looking for there bike then tell them I have put it inside with security as they had left it unlocked.

Theres a lot of flash bikes outside that Tescos, I saw a guy on a really funky gold chopper the other day I took aphoto of it on my phone and yesterday I bumped in to someone I know up there and she was on a Charge Plug which I had no idea she had, lovely bike, oh and she is quite nice too!!!!!


----------



## tdr1nka (21 Jun 2009)

After the guy left I ended up in conversation with a guy from California who's over here touring. I never expected Old Kent Road Tesco's to be a 'hub' for sociable cyclists.


----------



## DJ (21 Jun 2009)

Good place to start a CC ride from even one of the night rides as its open 24 hrs innit?


----------

